# Monster A Go-Go Theme Song



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone? Anyone at all?


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Has anyone else seen this film? It's pretty crummy but the theme song is pretty kickin'!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here you go:

*Monster A Go-Go*

Sounds like a really bad TV or VHS Rip.


----------



## Mr. Scratch (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks a million! It sounds ok to me, better than nothing. It didn't sound much better when I saw the film. I'm not sure if this was ever released on vinyl. I’ve looked around a little but haven’t found much. Thanks again for posting this!


----------

